# MERRrailfan's layout



## MERRrailfan (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is my layout. Please bear in mind that I am new to the hobby. The layout is HO scale DCC EZ track on 2 tables. They are temporarily attached to each other for a total dimension of 4'x14.5'. They will be separated in the future for a full room wrap around layout(notice that an end of each table has the tracks leading out). I haven't started any wiring or anything permanent.
To give you some idea of what I'm planning; I plan on doing a non-prototypical short line operation using mostly Maine related locos and rolling stock. All locos will be 4 axle diesels and will be pulling about 1-6 cars at a time from 1940s onward and mostly 50' or less, with a lot of switching. The layout will be flat with industries only. 





There are subtle differences with the SCARM plans and the actual layout, but will end up being the SCARM layout. I was just using some extra track and I also need to purchase some correct track lengths. 
Other than the layout, the industries so far are some of the Maine staples: Produce, forestry/wood products/paper, and cement.

So please critique at will. I'm looking forward to your feedback. Even if you totally bash it.


----------



## MERRrailfan (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry, I believe I posted this in the wrong place. I'll ask for it to be moved if necessary.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

The first rule in model railroading is that it's your layout to do as you please with. So keep at it and be sure to keep posting pics.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MERRrailfan said:


> Sorry, I believe I posted this in the wrong place. I'll ask for it to be moved if necessary.


No...this thread is right where it belongs...nice start. You'll like the
round the room layout.

I'm not sure, though, what you intend for the extension of
the layout as shown in the small green scarm drawing
at the bottom of your post. Is it
a circle connected to the rest of the layout?

Don


----------



## MERRrailfan (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry I wasn't clear. Here is a lovely sketch of my future layout. Not to scale and subject to change of course. The 4x4 table is for my son's layout.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Based on your yard in the lower left, I am guessing that your train will run left to right. That being the case, you have two facing point sidings on the top of your layout, where the locomotive will have to push the car onto the siding from behind it. You will need to have a way for the locomotive to get behind the car. While you could use the entire siding as your run around track, the distance would be shortened considerably if you install two turnouts, frog to frog, one on the mainline and one on the siding. The one on the siding would have its frog pointing down and to the right, while the one on the main would have its from pointing up and to the left. Just copy what you have done on the bottom of your 4x8 peninsula.


----------

